# czy to polski?



## tkekte

Cześć 

Znalazłem jeden site o muzyce (i drugich rzeczach), z artykulami na rosyjskiem i polskiem, ale nie jestem pewien, że język którym są napisanie artykuli jest poprawniej polszczyzną. 

przykład tutaj: http://nepopsisty.net/a48.htm?sid=f2c2905c46c461a6c3580b818b1ef382

W samym artykule rozumiem wszystko, ale nie mogę pojąć czy rodzimym językiem dla autorki jest ru. ili pl., bo pisze na obóch (na forumie). Na ru. ona pisze z pomyłkami, a jak pisze na pl. to nie jestem w stanie sądzić. 

Więc pytam, jako jej pisania są poprawnie? Może być że ta łatwość zrozumenia że mam przy jego przeczytanji pochodzi z tego że język artykula jest "russified".

Co do opisanego zespołu, posłuchałem ich piosenki "Biwni Czernych Skal"... tak sobie piosenka, nie wiem dlaczego ta grupa się nazywa legendarną..


----------



## .Jordi.

Cześć,

ten język to oczywiście polski i muszę powiedzieć, że polski nie najgorszego rodzaju - nie ma tym zbyt wielu błędów. Śmiało możesz czytać i szkolić na tym swój polski.

Pozdrawiam!


----------



## tkekte

Dzięki Ci, Jordi, Ty mnie uspokoiłeś. :> Będę się praktykować.


----------



## Marga H

tkekte said:


> Cześć
> 
> Znalazłem jeden site jedną witrynę ale jeszcze lepiej tylko witrynę o muzyce (i drugich i innych rzeczach ), z artykulami na rosyjskiem i polskiem po rosyjsku i po polsku ale nie jestem pewien, że czy język którym są napisanie artykuli te artykuły jest poprawniej poprawną polszczyzną.
> 
> przykład tutaj: http://nepopsisty.net/a48.htm?sid=f2c2905c46c461a6c3580b818b1ef382
> 
> W samym artykule rozumiem wszystko, ale nie mogę pojąć czy rodzimym językiem dla autorki jest ru. ili pl.rosyjski czy polski, bo pisze na obóch (na forumie).pisze na obu forach albo pisze w obu językach na forum Na ru. ona pisze z pomyłkami, a jak pisze na pl. to nie jestem w stanie sądzić ocenić albo osądzić.
> 
> Więc pytam, jako jej pisania są poprawnie? czy pisze poprawnie?Może być że ta łatwość zrozumenia że jaką mam przy jego przeczytanji przy czytaniu pochodzi z tego że język artykula  artykułu jest "russified".
> 
> Co do opisanego zespołu, posłuchałem ich piosenki "Biwni Czernych Skal"... tak taka sobie piosenka, nie wiem dlaczego ta grupa się nazywa legendarną..


Cześć, prosiłes kiedyś, żeby poprawiać Twoje teksty.



tkekte said:


> Dzięki Ci, Jordi, Ty mnie uspokoiłeś. lepiej po prostu uspokoiłeś mnie :> Będę się praktykować.Będę praktykować


----------



## tkekte

Dzięki Marga, mam niewielu pytań co do jakie od Twoich poprawek są do stylu, a jakie do gramatyki.

_"ale jeszcze lepiej tylko witrynę"_
Czemu tak? Chciałbym napisać: "I found some site". "Znalazłem witrynę" dla mnie bardziej zwuczy jak "I found a site".

Przetłumacz, proszę:
1. I saw some person.
2. I saw a person.


Według mnie, to byloby:
1. Widziałem jedną osobę. [co widocznie jest źle :<]
2. Widziałem osobę.

(A jeszcze pamiętam że przy negowaniu to będzie "Nie widziałem osoby", bo wtedy czasownik wymaga dopełniacza. )

_"czy pisze poprawnie?"_
Wydaje mi się że to jest poprawką stylu... ? Wtedy jak można napisać dokładnie "is her writing correct", wmiast "does she write correctly".

_"Może być że ta łatwość zrozumenia że jaką mam"_
"Że" zamiast "jaką" w takiem miejsce jest kiepski styl, albo błąd gramatyczny? Czy można to zmienić na "którą"?

Jeszcze raz dziękuję. 

Aaa, i jeszcze maleńkie pytanie: jakbym mogł się uwolnić od zbytu "czykania"... czy p) ma dla nego jakiekolwiek alternatywy? Jakiś sposób ustroju zdanii pozwolający po mniejsze użyć słowo "czy".


----------



## .Jordi.

tkekte said:


> Przetłumacz, proszę:
> 1. I saw some person.
> 2. I saw a person.
> 
> 
> Według mnie, to byloby:
> 1. Widziałem jedną osobę. [co widocznie jest źle :<]
> 2. Widziałem osobę.


 
Myślę, że najnaturalniejsze w tym miejscu byłoby użycie słowa "pewny", tak więc: _Widziałem pewną osobę_. _Znalazłem pewną witrynę_.

_



			"czy pisze poprawnie?"
		
Click to expand...

_


> Wydaje mi się że to jest poprawką stylu... ? Wtedy jak można napisać dokładnie "is her writing correct", wmiast "does she write correctly".


 
Można napisać na przykład _czy jej polszczyzna jest poprawna_ albo _czy jej język/styl pisania jest poprawny_.


_



			"Może być że ta łatwość zrozumenia że jaką mam"
		
Click to expand...

_


> "Że" zamiast "jaką" w takiem miejsce jest kiepski styl, albo błąd gramatyczny? Czy można to zmienić na "którą"?


 
To jest błąd, ale masz rację, można zamienić na "którą". I to moim zdaniem byłaby najlepsza opcja.



> Aaa, i jeszcze maleńkie pytanie: jakbym mogł się uwolnić od zbytu "czykania"... czy p) ma dla nego jakiekolwiek alternatywy? Jakiś sposób ustroju zdanii pozwolający po mniejsze użyć słowo "czy".


 
Możesz po prostu pomijać to "czy" . 
Np. zamiast: _Czy pada deszcz?_ Zapytać po prostu: _Pada deszcz?_

Pozdrawiam


----------



## tkekte

.Jordi. said:


> Myślę, że najnaturalniejsze w tym miejscu byłoby użycie słowa "pewny", tak więc: _Widziałem pewną osobę_. _Znalazłem pewną witrynę_.



Ależ wtedy to stawa "I saw a certain person", "I found a certain site". Czy nie? Dziwne słowo jest to "pewny".


----------



## .Jordi.

Owszem, to bardzo dziwne słowo . Ale może ono być przetłumaczone i przez "certain", i przez "some", o innych możliwościach nie wspominając .


----------



## .Jordi.

Ach, przepraszam najmocniej, ale zupełnie mi z głowy wyleciało. Najlepszym odpowiednikiem angielskiego "some" w podanych przez Ciebie przykładach będzie oczywiście "jakiś".

_Widziałem jakąś osobę. Znalazłem jakąś witrynę._


----------



## Marga H

tkekte said:


> Dzięki Marga, mam niewiele kilka/parę pytań co do tego jakie Twoje poprawki od Twoich poprawek są do stylu, a jakie do gramatyki.albo: które z poprawek dotyczą stylu a które gramatyki
> 
> _"ale jeszcze lepiej tylko witrynę"_
> Czemu tak? Chciałbym napisać: "I found some site". "Znalazłem witrynę" dla mnie bardziej zwuczy jak znaczy: "I found a site".
> 
> Przetłumacz, proszę:
> 1. I saw some person.
> 2. I saw a person.
> 
> Po polsku nie ma słów odpowiadających dokładnie angielskim _a _albo _some, _
> dlatego zalezy to od kontekstu.
> Według mnie, to byloby:
> 1. Widziałem jedną osobę. [co widocznie jest źle :<]
> 2. Widziałem osobę.
> Oba zdania są poprawne,ale wymagają dalszego ciągu, np: Widziałem jedną osobę w biurze, więc chyba jest jeszcze czynne.Spotkałem jedną osobę ( jakąś osobę),która powiedziała mi ciekawą wiadomość.Widziałem osobę w śmiesznym kapeluszu.
> Jeśli mówisz: Znalazłem jedną witrynę , to sugeruje raczej : *one *site.
> Jedną a nie dwie lub trzy.
> 
> (A jeszcze pamiętam że przy negowaniu to będzie "Nie widziałem osoby", bo wtedy czasownik wymaga dopełniacza. )
> 
> _"czy pisze poprawnie?"_
> Wydaje mi się że to jest poprawką stylu... ? Wtedy W takim razie/więc (poprawka stylu) jak można napisać dokładnie "is her writing correct", wmiast zamiast "does she write correctly".
> Nie można dokładnie, bo to nie jest zgodne z duchem języka polskiego.
> writing means pisanie po polsku, ale nie we wszystkich zdaniach brzmi to dobrze.Możesz mówić np.: Pisanie wierszy to moje hobby. Kurs pisania na maszynie.,ale odpowiedniki angielskiego _gerund _mają po polsku znacznie mniejsze zastosowanie.
> 
> _"Może być że ta łatwość zrozumenia że jaką mam"_
> "Że" zamiast "jaką" w takiem takim (gram) miejscu to jest kiepski styl, albo błąd gramatyczny? Czy można to zmienić na "którą"?Można.Jaką albo którą dotyczy słowa łatwość.Sądzę, że Twoje *że* to było tłumaczenie angielskiego that ( zaimka względnego) ale w tym przypadku nie można tak tłumaczyć.
> 
> Jeszcze raz dziękuję.  You're welcome.
> 
> Aaa, i jeszcze maleńkie pytanie: jakbym mogł się uwolnić od zbytu nadmiaru "czykania"... czy p) nie ma dla nego jakiekolwiek alternatywy? Jakiś sposób ustroju zdanii konstrukcji zdania pozwolający po mniejsze pozwalający rzadziej używać użyć słowo słowa "czy".
> Obawiam się, że nie da się zrezygnować z *"czy*".Chyba musisz je polubić.


Życzę Ci wytrwałości w nauce polskiego!
Pisaliśmy z Jordim .w tym samym czasie, więc trochę sie powtarzamy.


----------



## Marga H

Natomiast nie zgodziliśmy się w sprawie " czy ".Dla wyjaśnienia: możesz opuścić pytajnik "czy" i zapytać tylko : Pada deszcz? jak pisał Jordi , ale nie jest to staranna polszczyzna, choć często się takie zdania słyszy.to są pytania ogólne, po angielsku nie masz wtedy żadnego pytajnika. Natomiast w zdaniu: Powiedz mi czy pada deszcz . albo Chciałbym wiedzieć czy to są poprawki gramatyczne. nie da się* czy *opuścić.Odpowiada ono wtedy angielskiemu if albo whether.


----------



## tkekte

Dziękuję za szczegołowy odpowiedzi. Tak, trzeba mi będzie dużo wytrwałości, jeśli chcę się nauczyć rozmawiać ładne. ^_^ Co do rozumienia, to jest dość łatwo... ale konstrukcja zdanii jest cieżka sprawa.


----------



## tkekte

Marga H said:


> Sądzę, że Twoje że to było tłumaczenie angielskiego that ( zaimka względnego) ale w tym przypadku nie można tak tłumaczyć.


Nie, bardziej to było bezwiedne zmieszanie z hebrajskim _sze_, bo brzmi mocno podobne i też ma podobne znaczenie. Dopóki nie mam twardej uczuci polskiego w głowie, wspomogam się innymi językami... 

Teraz przemyśliłem to zdanie po rosysjku, i takżę nie da się użyć _(używać?)_ что _(analog że)_, w tym miejscu.
Может быть что эта легкость понимания _что_ у меня есть при чтении.... to nie brzmi dobrze. 

Lepiej byłoby:
Может быть что эта легкость понимания _которая_ [która] у меня есть при чтении...

A jeszcze lepiej:
Может мне его так легко понять, потому что...

Zaraz sprobuję to powiedzieć po polsku...
Może rozumiem to _(go?)_ tak łatwo, bo...


----------



## Marga H

tkekte said:


> (go?)[/I] tak łatwo, bo...



to-rodzaj nijaki
go- rodzaj męski :Rozumiem nauczyciela - rozumiem go.
ją - rodzaj żeński:Rozumiem nauczycielkę - rozumiem ją.


----------



## tkekte

Więc musi być "rozumiem go"?  Ale jeszcze się waham, bo w tym zdanii nie ma bardzo ważności jakiego rodzaju jest jego przedmiot (artykuł), bardziej chodzi tam o samą treści....


----------



## Jana337

forum rules said:
			
		

> Stay on the topic of the first post in each thread. If you wish to talk about a related subject, open a new thread.
> Ask about only one topic in each thread. If you have more than one question, open a thread for each of them.


----------

